# ayuda con radio mobile



## janemeto (Ago 27, 2011)

hola, estoy simulando unas antenas Ubiquiti con radio mobile, especificamente lo siguiente:

Un AP con un ubiquiti Rocket M5 y una antena sectorial de 120º y ganancia de 19dBi
Un SM con un ubiquiti Nanostation M5 y un reflector parabolico como el de directv

El enlace es aproximadamente de 3Km, en una ciudad, con buena linea de vision, zona de fresnel despejada. Pero segun la simulacion, No me da el enlace, no se conectan las antenas. alguien tiene alguna sugerencia, yo les podria pasar todos los parametros que utilice, e inclusive la simulacion.

desde ya, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Resolviste el tema?
.-


----------



## yhosber (Nov 21, 2011)

Amigo es mejor q pases la simulacion para poder verificar bien..!!


----------



## janemeto (Nov 25, 2011)

jejejee si resolvi el tema de otra manera, lo que pasa es que tengo varias nanostation m5, y me fui al sitio, configure un nsm5 como ap. y realice pruebas reales con las antenas, y si se conectaron las antenas


----------



## fabian9013 (Feb 11, 2012)

alguién sabe como puedo uno insertar otros tipos de antenas las que ya vienen por defecto en el software, o si se pueden diseñar o que software o mediante que herramienta se puede hacer?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 11, 2012)

Si mal no recuerdo el software es independiente del tipo de antena y dependiente de la banda.
En otras palabras, le pones la ganancia, la frecuencia, altura antenas y la distancia y calcula el enlace teniendo en cuenta los datos topográficos del terreno sobre el cual quieres el enlace.

Esta es la herramienta adecuada.
.-


----------

